# Accessories4less Focal 814v fakes??? IDK just asking



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

So I purchased the focal Chorus 814v from A4L and they sound good but I was looking into the Focal web site and the brochure off A4L web site and they don't list the 814v anywhere and the only chorus line available in "Piano Black" is the 700 series and it Lacquer black. Just looking into this not make accusations just hope someone can give me insight


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe , if I am recalling correctly, that the 814V and the 716V are the same speaker. There is more than likely some contractual arrangement with between A4L and Focal that they have to list them as such.


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

Any advice on how to tell if they are Authentic and if they are from the 700 series should I be purchasing my center and surround from the 700 series as well? A4L has the 800 center for sell but no other surrounds or subs 
Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It looks like the CC 800V is the matching center on the A4L site and it would be the CC700V on the Focal site. I also noticed on the Accessories4less site that the 814v is actually listed as *FOCAL Chorus 814V 716v Dual 6½ Floorstanding Speakers Gloss Black Pair.* As far as authenticity goes, I would not worry about that with Accessories 4 Less. They are a reputable company and Mark and crew deliver great customer service. The main thing to match with the center is the driver size on the center channel, which would be 6.5" driver and the timber used for the cabinet. 

Seriously, there are a lot of reviews for the 814V out there and not one word about the authenticity of the product.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^ I would have to agree on A4Less, they do not sell any fakes (from any company) and are authorized dealers for everything they sell, so all is warrantied. I've purchased a lot of products from them with no issues and will do so again in the future.


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input What about surrounds? A4L does not have any and if I have to go else where should I look into the 700 Series THANKS DALE RASCO it gives me a piece of mind, your words seem like they hold a lot of weight. Most respect and great advice Thanks again


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

To be honest you do not even need to have Focal speakers for the surrounds. However, the 700V would be the way to go if you really want to keep all Focal speakers. I think some of the best surrounds are the QS8's from Axiom. I know a lot of people that flat out do not like Axiom mains, centers or subs but they love the surrounds. It has a very unique and effective design. Another option would be to go with the 706V bookshelf speakers from Focal.


----------



## maximumav (Mar 8, 2013)

Kijek said:


> Any advice on how to tell if they are Authentic...


There should be a serial number attached to every Focal Speaker. As an authorized Focal dealer we take this very seriously. The fake Focal car audio stuff is rampant, and causes more problems in the industry than you would think. If you are still concerned that you have fakes, Focal-America would be glad to tell you where to locate that particular model's serial number is located and also to look it up for you. If there is any doubt I would contact them asap, they really need to know this information. I just wrote a blog about it, which was in response to a customer we had with some fakes recently. If you'd like to PM me I can put you in touch with the appropriate Focal contacts to check on this for you.


----------



## ousooner2 (Mar 25, 2013)

The 814v's were made for a specific store, but they went out of business. They are in fact authentic Focal's lol. No worries


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kijek said:


> So I purchased the focal Chorus 814v from A4L and they sound good but I was looking into the Focal web site and the brochure off A4L web site and they don't list the 814v anywhere and the only chorus line available in "Piano Black" is the 700 series and it Lacquer black. Just looking into this not make accusations just hope someone can give me insight


Hello,
I am sure it was probably mentioned in the following posts, but the Focals that AC4L are offering were custom models built exclusively for the now defunct Sound Advice.

The Piano Black finish was offered to help differentiate it from the identical Chorus speaker from which it is based. By offering an exclusive finish and changing the model number, it made it impossible to cross shop between other Focal Dealers.

Focal North America had been in possession of these speakers for several years as HiFi Buys, Tweeter, and Sound Advice went OOB I think 4 years ago. AC4L Owner Mark struck a deal with Focal to buy the entire inventory of these speakers.

AC4L is a highly respected company in the industry and due to their sales volume have been able to get many things accomplished that are truly beneficial to the consumer. Perhaps the best evidence of this is when AC4L started to offer Denon and Marantz AVR's. (same parent company)

Prior Dakmart and Ecost only offered a 90 Day Warranty on Denon B-Stock. Mark was able to negotiate with Denon to extend the warranty to 1 Year. This was huge as prior I would never recommend Denon B-Stock due to these warranty terms. Moreover, Ecost and Dakmart does not offer nearly as friendly return terms and customer service.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

